# Please help me decide between two beautiful pups!



## TheMunchkin (Oct 18, 2008)

Gosh, I'm normally very decisive and I know what I want. But when it comes to beautiful pups, my heart melts and emotions take over! And I learned from the past, not to let your emotions take over major decisions!

I'm speaking with two reputable breeders about a female puppy. One I have been contacting with since January, and her litter was just born a couple weeks ago. So needless to say, they won't be ready until August. Which I'm fine with that. 

Another one, I am speaking with has the most absolute stunning girl available right now, but she's 7 1/2 months old. I was hoping for a younger one as I have no experience at all with older puppies. How hard are they to potty train? (This breeder told me that she is already pad trained) What about socialization? (This breeder also told me that she is wonderfully socialized with people as well as other dogs) Also, this girl is a little smaller than I hoped. I was really wanting a standard size of about 5 pounds, but this little girl is only going to be about 3 pounds. I'm terrified I'll hurt her! But oh, she has a face that makes you melt! 

In all honestly, even though the 7 month old girl was not what I looking for initially in my puppy search, SOME electrical or magnetic force is not letting me pass her up. I don't know why. Perhaps it's because she has the most perfect baby face I have been dreaming for for the past few years. Meanwhile, with the young tiny babies, it's hard to tell what they will look like when they're older, at least for now. 

Please help! I'm in such a bind. And I have to make a decision soon.


----------



## marschil (Apr 21, 2011)

It is hard...but I have learned that temperament is of utmost importance. Can you meet the 3 pounder. I would definatley spend time with a 7 month old pup before making decision.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

A 7 month old Maltese is a young puppy. I would not have any reservations with a puppy of that age. Especialy if she is on the smaller side, the breeder did the right thing by not letting her go sooner.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a hard decision....  It is wonderful having a sweet sweet puppy to snuggle. It is a special time. I have never had anything but a puppy before, they are hard work though. I haven't ever really had much trouble with house training, but they can be devils when it comes to cords and chewing and such. 

I am also thinking about getting an older one, mainly because as they get older you can know temperament and final look and size better. But I am also nervous that I would really miss the puppy stage, and not be able to mould them the same. Hopefully those who have done both can chime in :thumbsup:

Size could be an issue. There are positives and negatives to small or larger. Larger are more sturdy, can get up onto things, climb stairs etc etc. which enables them to be a bit more independent, makes it harder to carry them for long though. Small, the opposite.

If you can see them, then go with your heart. See what you bond to.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

go see her and spend some time with her, and see her temperament .


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It sounds like you have your heart set already. If she is healthy and has a nice temperment, 7.5 months is still a baby and with her being smaller she will be a puppy forever. Good luck and post pics when you get her.....or whoever.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OOOH that's a tough one but either way, what an exciting time for you!!! If it were me deciding between the two, I think I would be leaning towards the 7.5 month old and here's why: I got my Bailey at around 5 months old and it was the BEST decision ever. His transition to his new home was nearly perfect and we really had no issues at all with anything...none of the typical new puppy issues (no nipping, no crying through the night, very few accidents, etc) I work full time so I felt that adopting an older puppy suited my schedule more and it ended up working out so well because Bailey adjusted to my schedule really quickly. Also, since he was a little older, I was able to evaluate his temperament and energy level really well and made sure he would be a good match for me before I made the decision to adopt him. I imagine it's a bit more difficult to tell what kind of temperament a 12 week old puppy will have when he's older. Bailey is the absolute perfect dog for me and I am so happy to have found him. Based on my experience with him, I wouldn't hesitate to go for the older puppy. 

Are you able to go meet the 7.5 month old in person? If so, I say go for it!!! Whatever you decide, I'm so excited for you!!!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I can speak of my experience - I got Tyler as an 8 month old. I think it's the best decision I ever made. He was still totally a puppy (lots of energy, fun, very trainable) but at age 58 myself I figured I didn't need the really young puppy stage - with sleepless nights, endless training, chewing things, worry, etc. Tyler came to us beautifully wee wee pad trained, exceptionally socialized, great car traveler, has never damaged or chewed anything up and total solid little boy with a good sense of himself. I give kudos to my breeders for bringing him up that way but also I know part of it is Tyler's exceptional temperament. I think you have to meet the little girl and see for yourself that she's the right match for you. I insisted that when I met "my" puppy that he would not be a shaky, little guy. I picked Tyler up and he immediately rested his head on my shoulder and sighed. I just knew he was the one. 

I think that you need to see if you can get as much info as you can on the breeder, both pros and cons (you can PM people here if you need to) and weigh that info and also meet the puppy and you'll have a better idea of what you really want. Good luck!!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounds like you really already know. You dont have an obligation to the other breeder unless you put money down to reserve one. Its a tough but I think your heart already knows


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

This is sooooo exciting. I would say try to meet her and if she is the right one GOOOOO for her. Good luck. Pray for guidance!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I've gone through the young puppy stage several times and while it is exhausting, at the end of the day I love it. I am a homemaker so if I weren't able to stay home all day with any of my dogs, I would definitely opt for an older puppy. Your work situation may help you decide either way. The 7 1/2 month old will still be very much a puppy yet more focused.

Since she comes from a reputable show breeder she will most likely be very socialized, crate or pen trained and as you said, pad trained. I myself do not like the idea of pee pads, I outdoor train my dogs, so to me that is a hurdle but if you like the idea of pee pads then it is a head start!

If you truly think a 3lb dog is too tiny for you, you should probably pass her up. Having such a tiny girl will probably require extra responsibility in regards to her safety. I don't mean anything extreme, but simple things my 7lb dogs do such as go up or down stairs, jump off the sofa, etc, will be more dangerous for the little one.

Ultimately you will make the right decision for you. You have two wonderful possibilities, and whichever you choose will bring you years of love and happiness!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I got bisou at 7 months old and imo that was a great age for me and her. She was already potty trained, didn't cry or whine at night, was already crate trained..yet still a puppy. She didn't chew up things or destroy whatever you left accidentally around...so for us 7 months old wasn't too old at all but old enough to have passed some of the typical training issues etc.

But I would have to say, the temperament is the most important thing. If you can't meet the two dogs in question- in person...then I would ask for exact descriptions of their personalities- and then weigh those against each other. Not just 'they're socialized' as that doesn't really tell you much about them- and just is too general.

Good luck!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Go for the 7 month old girl!!! I got Ava at 6 months old and believe me, they're still puppies at that age, but some of the harder work is already done :thumbsup:


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

firstly .. I wanted to say congrats on your puppy search  seems like you have two great fluffs to choose from ..

I don't think you should let the "7 mo." hold you from not getting the little girl. I agree with everyone else .. find out her personality


----------



## TheMunchkin (Oct 18, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your support and advice. After reading your wonderful inputs, and many, many conversations with the breeder, I have decided to put a deposit for my 7 month girl, I am so excited! 

I really would like to thank each and every one of you for being apart of this amazing process of getting another baby!! Pictures to come... I promise! It's the least I could do for such a wonderful, supportive community! Again, thank you!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

TheMunchkin said:


> Thank you everyone for your support and advice. After reading your wonderful inputs, and many, many conversations with the breeder, I have decided to put a deposit for my 7 month girl, I am so excited!
> 
> I really would like to thank each and every one of you for being apart of this amazing process of getting another baby!! Pictures to come... I promise! It's the least I could do for such a wonderful, supportive community! Again, thank you!!


Oh, that's great!!! :aktion033: I see you put her picture up in your signature...she is so precious!!! I think you made a great decision and I'm happy that we could help you. Can't wait to see more pictures of her!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

She's gorgeous! Congrats! I got my Lily at 6 months and she is tiny at 4 pounds. She adjusted very quickly and like Sue, I'm 58, so this was a plus for me. Like you heard, they are still puppies, but not whiny little babies.:HistericalSmiley:I want my next Malt to be an older puppy, too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Aw, congratulations! :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

congrats she is adorable!


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

:chili:Congrats:chili:
Your baby is very cute:wub2:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Congratulations, she is adorable! I got Cozette at six months and I have absolutely no regrets, and as those at the specialty can tell you, even now at ten months she is still very much a puppy! But, she was wonderfully socialized, pee pad trained, and soooo easy! I love her to bits and am thrilled I got her.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Ohhhh, this is soooo exciting, she is beautiful---great choice :thumbsup:
Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Ooooooh...you are getting Dar Lynns' little girl....she is adorable! Denise is a really sweet lady too! Great choice IMO!


----------



## TheCozyPet (May 5, 2011)

Tough one! If it was me I would choose them both. But follow your heart. You already met this sweet little girl and don't let her go if she has a great personality and temperament.

If you don't plan to show her then her size wouldn't be a big problem. Health is also very important. You don't want to end up heart-broken

Other people prefer to buy older puppies because they don't want to deal with the issues and 7 months is a great age. Did you ask the breeder why she is selling her pup? You must know the reason. Does the breeder often sell puppies at this age?


----------



## TheMunchkin (Oct 18, 2008)

I know that breeders sometimes hang on to them if they wanted to see how they come out for show, other times they may hold on to them because they're so little. In my case, she is still just under 3 pounds.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I personally like a dog who is a bit bigger and solid. I think the little ones are a bit tricker to take care of and manage---not that they are not special! You always have to be on the alert w/a maltese but most especially if they are really tiny. Health would be a key element of the equation w/me. Has the puppy been tested for liver issues---just to be on the safe side before the heart gets involved?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I got Atticus at 5 months and Rugby at 6 months and I LOVED getting an older puppy - best decision for me - less whining, less trauma from being away from siblings and mom and less worry about separation anxiety. I love love the puppy babies.. but if I have a choice in the future - I'm going to go for the older puppy.. (sometimes things fall into your lap and you take what you can get! LOL).
that's my 2 cents.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

and now i've read!! Congrats!!


----------

